# canary isles touring



## slippers (Mar 12, 2009)

Ola to all

I have been looking at getting a ferry to the canaries and island hopping for a while, I am finding it very difficult to find anything about this on t,interweb, any ideas folks?

Mr slip


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

There is a ferry that goes to the major islands from Cadiz, it costs about £3,000 return though and takes 30 hours! There are/were campsites, (2) on Gran Canaria and I think one on Tenerife but none anywhere else. There are tales on here and other forums of wild camping on Lanzarote but I can't remember where and who by.

There used to be a ferry to Lanzarote from Morocco but it ran aground and was never started up again. There were pictures of it on You Tube!

We did look into going but the cost is too much. I can get from Liverpool to Boston or New York with the van for the same price and THAT would be a trip!


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

Hello to the slippers ,

there`s one campsite near the beach in San Ausgustin (close to aerodrome Berriel ) another one is known to be at eastern coast of Gran Canaria north of the Village Arinaga (Camping Playa de Vargas )
These two are the only ones to be known (by me of course) still being active on GC .

Ferry service to Gran Canaria or Tenerife is available from Cadiz 


Jan


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

slippers said:


> Ola to all
> 
> I have been looking at getting a ferry to the canaries and island hopping for a while, I am finding it very difficult to find anything about this on t,interweb, any ideas folks?
> 
> Mr slip


Hi,

We toured the islands in 2000 and the cost was £1600 return. We visited 5 of the 7 islands missing out Lanzarote and Fuerteventura it was a wonderful trip. Wild camping was not a problem especially on the smaller islands.

Details of ferries HERE

Don


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

there is a ferry from cadiz to fuerteventura (38hours) they have quoted me fuerteventura to cadiz in april aprox 600 euros, we dont have campsites on fute or lanzarote but to be honest we dont need them !!there are petrol stations to dump your waste placed around the island and indeed the petrol station not far from me has recently taken on grey waste disposal, you can park by the sea in many places just park behind the white bollards or you will be moved on, if you make yourselves known to me if your coming to the island i can offer help with fresh water etc.


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

Naviera Armas does a ferry from Huelva to Gran Canaria then it continues to Tenerife (faster than the Cadiz boat I think, as we only needed a cabin for one night instead of two). We´ve been here since mid December and although the plan was to visit a few islands we´re having such a great time that I think we´ll stay on Tenerife until we go back to mainland Spain in March.
Our only problem was finding LPG as we have a tank rather than a bottle, but we have sorted that out by buying a local bottle and switching the LPG tank off.


----------



## lanzaron (Jan 28, 2010)

We live in Lanzarote 6 months of the year plenty of wild camping places Great island with many different things to see on a small island.you can easily hop to / from Fuerta on the local ferry .Enjoy ...


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

I've visited Gran Canaria a number of times over a period 2000 - 2009, visiting relatives not motor homing but have seen motorhomes wild camping off the GC-500 between Maspalomas and Aguineguin where the road is close to the coast. See http://goo.gl/maps/p4ehN. They seem to gather there during the weekends so I guess they come out from Las Palmas.

If you go out to G-C and wish to sample excellent local food you may consider Casa Martell in the North of the island. Not cheap but well worth the experience and English visitors made very welcome. See http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/ShowUs...Gran_Canaria_Gran_Canaria_Canary_Islands.html Map at http://goo.gl/maps/2Zgpc

I've no connection with Martells except for enjoying a good meal there a number of times.

Rod


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

just thought id share my day off with you all, it windy here today (  fuerteventura ) but sunny, took the m/h and dog to the north of the islands to el cotillo, full of lagoons stunning sea and plenty of rock pools for the little dog to nose about in, despite the wind it was hot, i got a bit red on my face despite hat and protection !! saw plenty of fish crabs and shrimps in the pools, i tried to sit outside of the van but there was too much wind so moved into town by the sea, more rock pooling with the dog, did a couple of pastel sketches, chilled , made meatballs and pasta for tea and have just returned home chilled... gets dark here about 7pm now, the north is the place to watch the sun set. beautiful....


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

peaky said:


> just thought id share my day off with you all, it windy here today (  fuerteventura ) but sunny, took the m/h and dog to the north of the islands to el cotillo, full of lagoons stunning sea and plenty of rock pools for the little dog to nose about in, despite the wind it was hot, i got a bit red on my face despite hat and protection !! saw plenty of fish crabs and shrimps in the pools, i tried to sit outside of the van but there was too much wind so moved into town by the sea, more rock pooling with the dog, did a couple of pastel sketches, chilled , made meatballs and pasta for tea and have just returned home chilled... gets dark here about 7pm now, the north is the place to watch the sun set. beautiful....


Very envious - know El Cotillo well. Always enjoy skinny-dipping in the lagoons. 

Returned last Saturday from a week on Gran Canaria - smashing warm sunny weather every day.

Mike


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

mikebeaches, glad you know what im talking about !! will post pic of dog skinny dipping tomorrow, left camera in van will retrieve tomorrow I try not to go too often as it could get a bit samey if you know what i mean !! found a swedish restaurant this time so will go back and give it a try !!!


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Huelva ferry is a LOT cheaper than the Cadiz one.
In Feb, Armas are doing a €7 a shot deal between the islands. Thats €7 per person or car per crossing! So get here quick...
Patrick
(on Tenerife)


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

shame i cant find a ferry crossing from the islands direct to huelva, any savings worth a go to get to the mainland from here


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

peaky said:


> shame i cant find a ferry crossing from the islands direct to huelva, any savings worth a go to get to the mainland from here


I may be misunderstanding your issue, Peaky.
The Armas ferry leaves Santa Cruz on Thursday having been to Gran Canaria and arrives at Huelva on Friday afternoon.
Coming back Saturday arriving Sunday via GC.
Their website is http://www.navieraarmas.com/en/horarios_en#boton_resultado_resultado

PM me if you want to talk/meet. We are at Amarilla Golf in the South
Patrick


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

he is my little terrorist skinny dipping on our day off !!! van included


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

sorry the yorkie IS in the second pic but get your specs out !! she likes to blend in to her surroundings :lol:


----------

